# [PPC] Linux sur Mac



## Ninety (16 Février 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais savoir si j'installe Ubuntu sur mon Mac PPC est-ce que mon Mac sera moins rapide ? Est-ce que ca sera simple de deinstaller Linux sans mettre en peril Mac OS ? Et aussi si je peux choisir une partition qui bootera par defaut ?


Merci d'avance !

PS : J'ai un iMac PPC, 1.9 GHz et 512 MB Ram


----------



## Ninety (17 Février 2007)

So ... ?


----------



## tatouille (17 Février 2007)

Ninety a dit:


> So ... ?



prends tes mimines et recherche


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Février 2007)

Oui, le mieux est de chercher la réponse sur le site de Ubuntu.

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas voulu prendre de risque, et je me suis donc limité à une version bootable sur CD. Comme ça, mon disque système Mac OS X est intact...


----------



## Warflo (17 Février 2007)

Je crois que tu as un iMac G5 revC ? (avec la webcam integré)
Dans ce cas là, ça va être assez dur d'installer un Linux dessus.
Il y a un probléme de compatiblité de carte graphique qui rend dur l'installation.
Il y a un tuto par là.


----------



## Ninety (17 Février 2007)

Ok merci je vais voir ca


----------

